# *IN CONCLUSION* My kitchen sink promo campaign: an all-in Bookbub-anchored promo



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

*EDIT: Conclusions drawn at bottom of this post
*
Hiyas everyone again 

Miss your mugs!

Been a while since I posted something of value. I've been keeping quiet because I really needed to start my career on the right foot. As some of you may remember, I quit my job a couple months ago to become a full-time author. It's a bit more challenging than I expected, and I'll post a blog about it soon detailing what I've learned about the psychology of self-discipline and routine, missing out on the social aspect of regular work, getting enough exercise, drinking too much coffee and booze, the battle with procrastination, anxiety anxiety anxiety, etc., etc.

(But I've been managing all right, clocking in an average 4200 words a day Mon-Fri.)

Anyway, that's not what this post is about.

I applied to Bookbub seven times or so before finally (randomly it seems to me) getting accepted for my first-ever free promo. I recall having returned from a weekend bike-camping trip with my wife to find a congratulatory email from Bookbub. I think I sat there drooling for a minute trying to figure out if it was real or not.

The day after, I gathered my wits, dusted off those old promo links, sucked back a liter of coffee (that's a slight exaggeration), and put together a promotion campaign. My strategy was two-fold:

1) Make Bookbub the center anchor of a five-day free campaign, with the last two days having almost no promotion (tail).
2) Throw everything at it.

Here's what that looks like:

=======================================================

*BOOK:* Arcane (The Arinthian Line, Book 1)


$3.99 *FREE*

_(Incidentally, I discovered the strikethrough in my 30's--they need to teach it in school!)_

*DAY 1: Thursday Oct 15th, 2015, 8:00 am PST onwards:*

Awesomegang
Bookbasset
Readcheaply
Sweet Free Books
Discount Book Man
digitalbooktoday
ereaderutopia
freeebooksdaily
Snickslist
dealseekingmom
Itswritenow.com
Bookgoodies.com
Iloveebooks.com
Freediscountedbooks
everywritersresource.com

Cost of day 1: *$63 US dollars*
Downloads from day 1: *878*
Rate: *$0.07 per download*
Bleed-over Unit sales of books 2 and 3: *25*
End of day free rank: *255*

*DAY 2: Friday Oct 16th, 2015:*

Personal mailing list send-out to 640 people who subscribed to my newsletter thus far
Fussy Librarian
Freebooksey / bargainbooksy ($100)
Ebooksoda
Booksends ($150)
Bettybookfreak
Reading Deals
ebookshabit
ebooklister
bestebookreaderlovers
Peoplereads
Riffle

Cost of day 2: *$380*
Downloads from day 2: *2887*
Rate: *$0.13 per download*
Bleed-over Unit sales of books 2 and 3: *68*
End of day free rank: *53*

*DAY 3: Saturday Oct 17th, 2015:*

Bookbub
OHFB
Genrepulse
ebookhounds
Justkindlebooks.com
Pixelscroll / ebookhunter
Frugal Freebies
Dailyfreebooks.com
Booktastik
BKknights

Cost of day 3: *$502*
Downloads from day 3: *17,813*
Rate: *$0.03 per download*
Bleed-over Unit sales of books 2 and 3: *509*
End of day free rank: *10 (7 the next morning due to rank delay)*

_UNEXPECTED BONUS 1_: Riven (The Arinthian Line, Book 2) hit rank #324 PAID in entire store.
_UNEXPECTED BONUS 2_: For the first time ever, one of those coveted author rank thing-of-a-majigs:










--With a global author rank peaking at #679 as of this edit

_The following days I dub, "REAP THE TAIL DAYS":_

*DAY 4: Sunday Oct 18th, 2015:*

ENT -- ereadernewstoday (I wanted it the day before but only this slot was available)

Cost of day 4: *$20*
Downloads from day 4: *4912* (these last two days are the tail of the promo)
Bleed-over Unit sales of books 2 and 3: *244*
End of day free rank: 17

Bonuses:

Riven hit #324 in the paid store (I never thought I'd break the top 1000, I mean, ever)

Also:










Those two bonuses above? Yeah, scratch 'em off my bucket list. Wow 

*DAY 5: Monday Oct 19th, 2015, until midnight PST time:*

Manybooks.net (same problem as ENT)

Cost of day 5: $25
Downloads from day 5: *2766* (these last two days are the tail of the promo)
Bleed-over Unit sales of books 2 and 3: *66*
End of day free rank: 25

THROUGHOUT: Facebook + Twitter + BLOG + REDDIT + assorted miscellaneous others
Was unable to acquire the following:

MIDLIST
Bookgorilla
Robinreads

All right, I'll post as updates become available. Good to see you guys again (I lurk, but I know how easily I can get sucked into posting too much, thus I try to keep a bit of distance and write as much as possible).

================================
TOTAL COST: * $990 USD *
TOTAL DOWNLOADS: * 29,256* (I had hoped to hit 10,000, so ... wow)
AVERAGE RATE: * $0.03 per download*
UNIT SALES OF BOOKS 2 AND 3: * 912 *(did not expect this, to be honest)
================================

*CONCLUSIONS AND HIGHLIGHTS:*

Over the weekend, I reached a peak rank of #27 of all teen authors, and #655 out of all authors in the entire store.

Arcane hit #7 in the top 10 free books (out of over 80,000 books available for free at the time)

Riven cracked the top 1000 in the entire store out of 4 million books, ranking as high as #324 in all of Amazon USA. It beat some Harry Potter and The Hobbit (just for a weekend though). Still, that's more than I would have ever dreamed a year ago.Many screencaps were taken.

At one point, all three books were #1 in their genre categories at the same time.

*The point of this promo was exposure*, not profit. However, I ended up breaking even early on the 4th day, so everything beyond that (and the hopefully long tail to follow) is profit. The second day under performed, averaging $0.13 a download, but it's all good.

*The theory behind the promo* was a centralized anchor (Bookbub on day 3), reaping the benefits of all three initial heavy-hitting days in the final two, which had no real promotion (it worked, evidenced by 7678 downloads on final days 4 and 5). The alternative was to hop out after day 3 and reap the rank rewards, but I think this was the right call, especially considering those 7678 downloads will more than make up for the possible lost revenue.

I'm getting some more mail than usual from readers, which is a sign people are reading. Oh, and the borrows spiked (30,000 pages read so far today, for example).

I did a

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3p5ner/hiyas_again_guys_my_fantasy_bestseller_arcane_is/
 in r/fantasy over on reddit that seemed to do well. Reddit isn't for everyone, and I highly recommend you lurk and post a while before delving in as an author. But it works well for communities revolving around a genre.

In conclusion, a very successful promo, with the added bonus of crossing a bunch of stuff off my bucket list (top 1000 author rank and top 1000 book rank). I think the promo would have been ideal if I had a finished series, but there you have it--that's my impatience for ya.

I had a ton of anxiety coming into this, mostly whether or not it'd make my money back (that was a lot of money to gamble with, Jesus). I also debated on whether or not to post about the promo at all. I seriously considered just not telling anyone (except close pals). In the end, I figured it would do some good, even though I'm nervous about this being so public a thing.

Anyway, uh, thank you so much for your support, and I hope you enjoyed the show 

Much love,

Sever

P.S. As mentioned at the top of this post, I'll write a blog post in the coming weeks about how it has been for me being a full time author, the pitfalls and struggles, the highlights, etc. Maybe it'll be of some use, I dunno.


----------



## Rich Amooi (Feb 14, 2014)

Hmmm. Unfortunately, you forgot two promotional opportunities: 

1) Billboards in Times Square

2) A blimp pulling a banner over the beaches of the California coast.   

You're going to kill it! Like a rocket to #1. This is the way to do it--great job. I'm excited for you and can't wait to watch it.


----------



## G. (Aug 21, 2014)

Congrats on the Bookbub, Sever!

And you are so going to kill it with that lineup.


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats Sever. Will be waiting for the results and your notes on being a full-time writer.


----------



## Paul Deaver (Apr 7, 2015)

That's going to be huge Sever! I can't wait to see it play out.


----------



## Susanne123 (Jan 9, 2014)

Holy Smokes BatMan! That's an amazing lineup. You're going to soar. (Congrats on full time writing.)


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

Holy mother of all promotion line ups! I cannot WAIT to see this in action!


----------



## Christine_C (Jun 29, 2014)

This is madness. MADNESS!!!


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Aww, hehe, thanks, you guys. Might be a bit over kill, yeah, but I've never done a free promo before, so I thought I'd try it all


----------



## MarkTH (Mar 18, 2015)

Soooo, what'cha gotta do to get a free bookbub promo?  (He asks nonchalantly)


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

MarkTH said:


> Soooo, what'cha gotta do to get a free bookbub promo? (He asks nonchalantly)


Bleed for them.

I'm only kidding. Honestly, I don't know what I did, but there's lots of info here on kboards on how to optimize yourself to get one. Yet even that doesn't always work


----------



## MarkTH (Mar 18, 2015)

Sever Bronny said:


> Bleed for them.
> 
> I'm only kidding. Honestly, I don't know what I did, but there's lots of info here on kboards on how to optimize yourself to get one. Yet even that doesn't always work


I have my book listed on BookBub. What's the difference between being listed and the promo?


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

Blimey, Sever. No promo stone unturned. Can't wait to see your celebratory screen shot this weekend!


----------



## Northern pen (Mar 3, 2015)

Good luck Sever!!


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

MarkTH said:


> I have my book listed on BookBub. What's the difference between being listed and the promo?


You know, I have no idea, sorry 



Augusta Blythe said:


> Blimey, Sever. No promo stone unturned. Can't wait to see your celebratory screen shot this weekend!


Aww thanks, Augusta, and good to see you again 



Robyn Wideman said:


> Good luck Sever!!


Thanks, Robyn, and good to see you too, good buddy


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay - so Sever Bronny has just lobbed a hand grenade into the room.


I bet you he's got GO BIG OR STAY HOME tattooed on both of his arms.

Sell a bunch, Sever. Nicely done.


----------



## Midnight Whimsy (Jun 25, 2013)

Wowee, that's one heck of a line up! Can't wait to see how high your book soars. 

M.W


----------



## Keith Soares (Jan 9, 2014)

Looking forward to your results - looks like an amazing lineup!

Right now, near the end of day 1, your free book is #340 on Amazon overall, and the two other books are at 22k and 26k paid overall. I assume this is positive movement, but look forward to hearing more details on your results. I'll be following this thread.

Best of luck with the whole campaign!
K.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so Sever Bronny has just lobbed a hand grenade into the room.
> 
> 
> I bet you he's got GO BIG OR STAY HOME tattooed on both of his arms.
> ...


Hehe, thank you, Steve  It's ambitious, but I'm not sure it'll be as effective as I'm hoping, but maybe that's me being a touch pessimistic--or perhaps I'll be pleasantly surprised? 



Midnight Whimsy said:


> Wowee, that's one heck of a line up! Can't wait to see how high your book soars.
> 
> M.W


Thanks, MW, always such a pleasure to get support from ya   



Jeff Tanyard said:


> Lol... Talk about shock and awe. Sever just picked up the whole e-book market by the scruff of its neck and punched it in the face.
> 
> Like the others, I'm looking forward to the results. Best of luck, man.


Eep, these war analogies, lol  Youze guyz, you =P Usually the ebook market has me by the scruff. Guess it would be all right to role reverse for a few days, eh? 



Keith Soares said:


> Looking forward to your results - looks like an amazing lineup!
> 
> Right now, near the end of day 1, your free book is #340 on Amazon overall, and the two other books are at 22k and 26k paid overall. I assume this is positive movement, but look forward to hearing more details on your results. I'll be following this thread.
> 
> ...


Cheers, Keith! Me too!


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

Good luck Sever!


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Thank you kindly, Angela 

Oh and I updated the original post with costs per day:

Day 1: $63 US dollars
Day 2: $380
Day 3: $502
Day 4: $20
Day 5: $25

Total: $ 990 US dollars


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

You go, Sever! This will be exciting to watch. I predict big--_*very big*_--returns!


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Sever, I hope you're standing well clear - this is going to EXPLODE!   Can't wait to see the results...


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

You're all being so supportive, but don't you realise what he's done? He's going to suck all the sales from everywhere else with such force that it will create some kind of paradox in the space time continuum. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if a black hole formed and took us all with it. I hope you're proud of yourself, Bronny.


----------



## SamuelStokes (Oct 11, 2015)

Really looking forward to seeing the results. Keep us posted please.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2015)

If your book reaches #1 Free in the Kindle store, I won't be surprised.


----------



## Christine_C (Jun 29, 2014)

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Lol... Talk about shock and awe. Sever just picked up the whole e-book market by the scruff of its neck and punched it in the face.
> 
> Like the others, I'm looking forward to the results. Best of luck, man.


I know. It's not very Canadian of him.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Update:

Downloads from day 1: 878
End of day free rank: 255

All this talk of things exploding is going to get us all on a bunch of lists =P



Lydniz said:


> You're all being so supportive, but don't you realise what he's done? He's going to suck all the sales from everywhere else with such force that it will create some kind of paradox in the space time continuum. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if a black hole formed and took us all with it. I hope you're proud of yourself, Bronny.


I've always wanted to see the event horizon. And what happens in a black hole stays in a black hole =P



CN_Crawford said:


> I know. It's not very Canadian of him.


Sorry.

=P


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Lydniz said:


> You're all being so supportive, but don't you realise what he's done? He's going to suck all the sales from everywhere else with such force that it will create some kind of paradox in the space time continuum. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if a black hole formed and took us all with it. I hope you're proud of yourself, Bronny.


Does that mean we'll all end up as characters in The Arinthian Line, Book 4?

Good luck, Sever! Pretty sure it's gonna be epic.


----------



## Deke (May 18, 2013)

Tried to book a BB promo the other day and was surprised to see everything after mid-november grayed out.  Then I realized I shouldn't be surprised at all.  How early do folks book holiday season ads on BB?


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

Go, Sever! You've been quietly killing it all year, and I think you're about to explode to the next level. Mark my words, you'll be a household name in three years or less.


----------



## vkloss (Sep 22, 2014)

Deke said:


> Tried to book a BB promo the other day and was surprised to see everything after mid-november grayed out. Then I realized I shouldn't be surprised at all. How early do folks book holiday season ads on BB?


I thought you couldn't book more than 30 days in advance with them? If so, that would explain why it's greyed out.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Becca Mills said:


> Does that mean we'll all end up as characters in The Arinthian Line, Book 4?
> 
> Good luck, Sever! Pretty sure it's gonna be epic.


Imagine the soap opera atmosphere! Hehe. And thank you so much, Becca  



vkloss said:


> I thought you couldn't book more than 30 days in advance with them? If so, that would explain why it's greyed out.


Pretty sure that is exactly the case.



Chris Fox said:


> Go, Sever! You've been quietly killing it all year, and I think you're about to explode to the next level. Mark my words, you'll be a household name in three years or less.


Aww thanks, good buddy  Couldn't have done it without your friendship and support though. And I'd be more than happy to have a quiet career without all the bells and whistles, bumbling along with all the characters around here =)


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks Sever with this information and looking forward to your results! I feel you're gonna nail it!
By the way, I keep imagining this bike-camping in the Canadian mountains. I wish to be there by a bike too.


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

Good luck Server that is one heck of a promo you have set up. If I can be of any more help don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## SamuelStokes (Oct 11, 2015)

Sever Bronny said:


> Update:
> 
> All this talk of things exploding is going to get us all on a bunch of lists =P


I hope you like driving for your vacations .


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

UPDATE: 2199 downloads so far today alone, #59 free in the store



Antara Man said:


> Thanks Sever with this information and looking forward to your results! I feel you're gonna nail it!
> By the way, I keep imagining this bike-camping in the Canadian mountains. I wish to be there by a bike too.


Oh we go more island-hopping than mountain biking 



Vinny OHare said:


> Good luck Server that is one heck of a promo you have set up. If I can be of any more help don't be afraid to ask.


Thanks, Vinny, always a pleasure working with you, my friend, and thank you again 



SamuelStokes said:


> I hope you like driving for your vacations .


Luckily,wife and I take the bikes everywhere only at this point (we don't even drive!) =P


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2015)

Watching this with fascination, dude.  Tomorrow, with the Bookbub hit, you'll be at #1 Free in the Kindle store.

I'll congratulate you now!  Why wait? LOL!


----------



## KReadnour (Jul 8, 2014)

Glad I finally got on back on here. I actually saw your ad today and downloaded a copy. So happy to read you secured a Book Bub promo. Good luck!


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh, so that was you I felt blasting past me on the free charts!  

Congrats! And may the Bub be with you.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

UPDATE:

Day 1:

878 downloads
28 sales +1 paperback sale
End of day rank: #255
COST: $63
Paid an average $0.07 per download

Day 2:

2887 downloads (for this day alone)
68 sales + 3 paperback sales
End of day rank: #53
COST: $380
Paid an average $0.13 per download



(And thank you Jolie du Pre, Kreadnour, and Lisa)


----------



## Keith Soares (Jan 9, 2014)

Sever, 

Given the rather wide price range on your two other volumes (99c and $4.99), can you tell us approximately how much your other sales are generating? Are they offsetting the daily costs? Are they notably higher than normal?

Thanks for the info as well as for not really imploding space and time. Though I would have liked to witness the singularity. 
K.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Keith Soares said:


> Sever,
> 
> Given the rather wide price range on your two other volumes (99c and $4.99), can you tell us approximately how much your other sales are generating? Are they offsetting the daily costs? Are they notably higher than normal?
> 
> ...


Certainly, Keith 

As of this writing:

12,433 downloads today
320 units sold today (of that, 278 were RIVEN and 42 were VALOR)

So there is good sell-through, and the campaign is making its money back slowly, but I anticipate it to be profitable much later, when people read through book 1 and buy books 2 and 3 post-sale 

_EDIT: There's a lag in the ranking. Been frozen at #35 since early morning._


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

P2F. I saw your book in every email I got from the various promo sites since I've signed up for the same genre (fantasy) so I knew something big was up, then I saw Arcane at the top of my BookBub email this morning and I was like "That son of a ..." I mean I was like, "Yes! Congrats Mr. Sever!" 

You are definitely "All in" so I wish you luck my friend. This is the next best thing to getting my own BookBub, hehe


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2015)

Sever Bronny said:


> Certainly, Keith
> 
> As of this writing:
> 
> ...


At 19 now. You made it to the first page or top 20 free.  Excellent sell through on the rest. I'm a novella writer. So I can't qualify for a Bookbub ad, but I'm willing to spend the money on the other stuff I can qualify for.

Sever, how far in advance did you book your ads? My novellas come out in December, but I can publish them near the end of November to prepare for advertising.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Salvador Mercer said:


> P2F. I saw your book in every email I got from the various promo sites since I've signed up for the same genre (fantasy) so I knew something big was up, then I saw Arcane at the top of my BookBub email this morning and I was like "That son of a ..." I mean I was like, "Yes! Congrats Mr. Sever!"
> 
> You are definitely "All in" so I wish you luck my friend. This is the next best thing to getting my own BookBub, hehe


lol, good to see you again, Salvador, and thanks for the well wishes 
It's been a crazy day. Really pushed myself with every marketing promo thing I could think of. Numbers are slowly coming through, but Gaaaaaawd, does that rank move slooooowwwllly!



Jolie du Pre said:


> At 19 now. You made it to the first page or top 20 free.  Excellent sell through on the rest. I'm a novella writer. So I can't qualify for a Bookbub ad, but I'm willing to spend the money on the other stuff I can qualify for.
> 
> Sever, how far in advance did you book your ads? My novellas come out in December, but I can publish them near the end of November to prepare for advertising.


I booked all of my ads as soon as I heard from Bookbub, which was less than 30 days before promo week


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2015)

Sever Bronny said:


> I booked all of my ads as soon as I heard from Bookbub, which was less than 30 days before promo week


Right on! My main one will be Freebooksy. So assuming I get in, I'll schedule around them. Thanks!


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Lydniz said:


> You're all being so supportive, but don't you realise what he's done? He's going to suck all the sales from everywhere else with such force that it will create some kind of paradox in the space time continuum. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if a black hole formed and took us all with it. I hope you're proud of yourself, Bronny.


I wish there was a like button.


----------



## bwcolborne (Jun 11, 2014)

WHOOSH! just checked and you're at #9 in the free store.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

bwcolborne said:


> WHOOSH! just checked and you're at #9 in the free store.


Crazy, eh!

15,387 downloads today
419 sales today
And now rank: #9 !

  

<---- happy camper


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

Gonna be hard to crack any higher, the top 3 were all Bookbubs today as well.  I think at this point it's based on genre and who was clicking today  

Still, I'm going to root for the fantasy genre this weekend!!  Go big Bunny!


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

UPDATE:

15,913 downloads today alone
433 sales of book 2 and 3
Rank #9

5 hours left to go in the day here still 



Salvador Mercer said:


> Gonna be hard to crack any higher, the top 3 were all Bookbubs today as well. I think at this point it's based on genre and who was clicking today
> 
> Still, I'm going to root for the fantasy genre this weekend!! Go big Bunny!


My goal was to hit the top 10, something I thought wasn't going to happen, so I'm more than satiated  



AnnChristy said:


> Bookbub days are just the best days, aren't they? When combined with a KC on book two, it's like a rocket getting strapped to your back.
> 
> So much huge congrats. Enjoy that lovely feeling.
> 
> (I wish we could bottle that BB feeling!)


They call it scotch =P

Just had a celebratory Glenlivet 12 year, now moving on to a double ceaser


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

Just sent a social media blast out across 10 accounts. Hope that helps you get to #1


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

Just grabbed a screenshot at #8


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Vinny OHare said:


> Just sent a social media blast out across 10 accounts. Hope that helps you get to #1


Man, that's why I love ya, Vinny!   

Helps BIG time, every little bit. Don't know if I can get higher than 8, but I'm very happy with this outcome, so all's good 

Surpassed 20,000 downloads in the entire promo so far.
468 sales today alone
Book 2 hit #500 in the entire store PAID!

Man, I am SO grateful


----------



## E.M. Cooper (Feb 27, 2015)

Congratulations, Sever. This thread is exciting to read. I just downloaded your book and I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## SamuelStokes (Oct 11, 2015)

Congrats, reaping the rewards of your diligent efforts. Well done!


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

E.M. Cooper said:


> Congratulations, Sever. This thread is exciting to read. I just downloaded your book and I'm looking forward to reading it.


Thank you, and I hope you enjoy it  (but no pitchforking if you hate it!) =P



SamuelStokes said:


> Congrats, reaping the rewards of your diligent efforts. Well done!


Thank you  This was definitely a throw-everything-and-the-kitchen-sink style campaign. Looks like it's paying off though


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

The book that is #7 just came off being free in the last hour so maybe you will move up.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Vinny OHare said:


> The book that is #7 just came off being free in the last hour so maybe you will move up.


Oooo! I wonder if there are going to be anymore rank adjustments tonight ...


----------



## Elliott Garber (Apr 8, 2013)

Fingers crossed that you'll keep moving up! Looks like it's been a fun day either way.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Elliott Garber said:


> Fingers crossed that you'll keep moving up! Looks like it's been a fun day either way.


Aww I topped out at #8, but it's been a wonderful day! No complaints at all!  

And book 2 hit #365 paid because of the promo, so heyhey!


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Jeff Tanyard said:


> It's got an orange tag on it, too.


I'm so glad they made that tag orange, because orange is a sweet, sweet color, my friend =P

(I mean, seriously, could you imagine ... purple? Euch.)


----------



## G. (Aug 21, 2014)

You've done well, Sever. I bet you sleep like a baby, at least as soon as the adrenaline eases out of your system.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

G. said:


> You've done well, Sever. I bet you sleep like a baby, at least as soon as the adrenaline eases out of your system.


And the coffee, the booze, the anxiety ... Yeah, I'm sure sleep will eventually happen ... right? _Right?_

Thank you though, my friend, what a ride


----------



## Steve Shelley (Jan 10, 2015)

A juggernaut.

Well played, sir.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Main post updated with stats 



Steve Shelley said:


> A juggernaut.
> 
> Well played, sir.


Thank you, Steve 

All right, 1:30 am here, off to bed. G'night, everyone.


----------



## Tommy Muncie (Dec 8, 2014)

Congrats, it seems that you've got the business side of this nailed. I spotted one of your ads because it was next to one of mine when I checked the site and I remembered the name from Kboards. I'm still experimenting with all this, but in a couple of years time I'm hoping to get about halfway to where you are now!


----------



## pwtucker (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like you hit #7 free. Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2015)

This is the most successful campaign I've ever seen.  Go Sever!!!


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

Yowzers, what a campaign! I have a Bookbub coming up and thought I was going all in by scheduling another three promos around it; I'm obviously not thinking big enough! I'm going to study this and do my best to copy. 

Great stuff! Congrats.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2015)

Matthew Stott said:


> Yowzers, what a campaign! I have a Bookbub coming up and thought I was going all in by scheduling another three promos around it; I'm obviously not thinking big enough! I'm going to study this and do my best to copy.
> 
> Great stuff! Congrats.


Notice he's got more than one book, Matthew. That's what we were talking about in the newbie thread. You want that sell through.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

What fantastic results!


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

Jolie du Pre said:


> Notice he's got more than one book, Matthew. That's what we were talking about in the newbie thread. You want that sell through.


Yeah, he's definitely in a better position than me, but I'll have my new novelette and a pre-order up at least.


----------



## North Star Plotting (Jul 11, 2015)

Great results - thanks for sharing! So helpful for my upcoming Bookbub...


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Thank you kindly, guys 

Update:

25,000 books downloaded so far over the course of the campaign, with another 1000 sold or so -- I'll get exact numbers together for a later update. Lots of interesting unexpected things happened during this campaign, which was very pleasant. I had a blast doing it--spent all day yesterday managing a bunch of sites, chatting in real time, answering questions on Reddit, and so on. I would have categorized this more of as an event, rather than just a simple promo.

Anyway, uh, I'll have more to say later. Today I'm just watching movies with the wife and taking it easy


----------



## Victoria Wright (Oct 9, 2015)

Many gratz on running such a successful campaign, look forward to hearing what else you have to share about the experience; may the tail be a long one.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Sever, it's been a blast sharing the experience with you. Hope you have a long, and very profitable, tail.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2015)

Sever Bronny said:


> Thank you kindly, guys
> 
> Update:
> 
> ...


Great! I look forward to reading what you have to say. Also, if you would, please touch on your Reddit chat when you post your update.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Updated the main post with yesterday's download numbers 



V.W. said:


> Many gratz on running such a successful campaign, look forward to hearing what else you have to share about the experience; may the tail be a long one.


My pleasure  I'll draw some conclusions and mention some things I learned in a final update post tomorrow 



PaulineMRoss said:


> Sever, it's been a blast sharing the experience with you. Hope you have a long, and very profitable, tail.


Thank you, Pauline!  



Jolie du Pre said:


> Great! I look forward to reading what you have to say. Also, if you would, please touch on your Reddit chat when you post your update.


I Will! My spontaneous

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3p5ner/hiyas_again_guys_my_fantasy_bestseller_arcane_is/
 went better than all my other ones this time too!


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

All right, guys, that's all she wrote! Conclusions drawn in original post


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

Congrats on the promo.  How much scotch did you drink during it?


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Vinny OHare said:


> Congrats on the promo.  How much scotch did you drink during it?


I only had one glass this time around on Saturday, but followed up with some mix drinks 

And thanks for going above and beyond, Vinny


----------



## HN Wake (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks Sever for a great post and big congrats!  Those are amazing results and I'm thrilled for you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks Sever, and congrats on the results!


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

A big well done, sounds like it went better than you could have even hoped for!


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Congrats again, Sever! Great fun to watch - thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

My pleasure


----------



## C. George (Apr 2, 2015)

Way to go Sev!


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

This is awesome!!!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

25,000 freaking downloads.

Holy dying mackerel - that is totally awesome.

(dang it, my inner gumboot valley girl is showing)


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

Incredible results, Sever! Fingers crossed for a nice, long tail!  When is book 4 coming out?


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

Wow, Sever. Just wow. You must be giddy.


----------



## NoLongerPosting (Apr 5, 2014)

Congrats, Sever! That's just awesome. And thanks for the vicarious thrills!


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

CadyVance said:


> Incredible results, Sever! Fingers crossed for a nice, long tail!  When is book 4 coming out?


Late December / January it looks like. I'm working like a madman trying to hit the Xmas rush, but sometimes a square peg just won't fit into a round hole even with a jackhammer pounding it =P

(Thanks Cady)  

And thank you Steve, RM, and Rickie. I am very happy, yes. I was nervous as hell with spending that much money on advertising. Instinct always screams, "It's digital! You're blowing your money on digital nothingness! It's going to get sucked up into the void, you fool!"

Yet it seems to have worked out, because the tail is a mighty one, even after the promo  

I feel very lucky and I am grateful for every ounce of it, because I know how fleeting this is.


----------

